# Hello From Washington!



## FortunateSon (Aug 21, 2007)

Im new here, and i just wanted to say hello


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome you have any mantids yet?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello Fortunateson


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 23, 2007)

My name's brian and yes I do have a mantid, I was directed to this site from a friend


----------



## Precious (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome Brian! I'm preoccupied with 1985.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Brain, and welcome. What kind of mantis do you have?


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

lol in fact when i walked out the door, I saw a small female mantis. Very skinny for a female. im not dead sure what my mantis is yet. Its nothing special, no camoflauge except all tan. Nearly stepped on the poor thing  just wandering out in the grass. And yes, i am too Precious


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

If its abdomin is a deep bowl shape its a female Carolina. If its wings cover the whole abdomin it might be a female chinese or a male of some sort.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

well it has 6 sgments on the abdomen, then the last one is pointed


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2007)

> well it has 6 sgments on the abdomen, then the last one is pointed


sounds like a female


----------

